# My new toy....



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Finally got it all together and I am in the process of cleaning and waxing the table.

Cleaning with denatured alcohol (metho) and have some paste wax to add.

Much quieter than the old saw.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice saw James, You should have a lot of fun with that.


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

What size is that motor? It looks like a monster.

Steve.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Nice. Can't tell by the pic, what kind? A new table saw is next on my list to replace the old Skil toy.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I know you will enjoy this James.

Ted, it's an Aussie model...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Looks Great!


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Great looking saw James!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

SteveMI said:


> What size is that motor? It looks like a monster.
> 
> Steve.



It is 3hp motor, 240v single phase. (It's a beast....LOL).

W452 | SB-12 Table Saw | machineryhouse.com.au.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Finished the clean up and paste job and then spent the rest of the day making a mitre sled for the edge banding on the chest of drawers. 

Took some time to fine tune and it seems to cut perfectly square, which is always a plus.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

> it seems to cut perfectly square, which is always a plus.


That prevents a lot of bad language and sheer frustration.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

It's far too big for you James, how about a swap?


----------



## crowie (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks great James,
How about moving to the Lower Blue mountains so I have a good saw & a good bloke close handy as I haven't the room for something like that......
Cheers, crowie


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Definitley nice James, and I too was going to ask about that monster motor, but someone beat me to it! LOL That looks like it will be one heck of a saw!! I really wish I had room for a real table saw like that too, instead of my little portable contractor saw!! One day maybe, one day.... Congratz buddy!!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

It's always fun to get something new. Good for you for treating yourself!


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Really nice looking saw, James. A 12" blade, too! Sweet!


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

WoW! That's a beauty, James. You're making a lot of us green with envy!! I have an older Sears 10" TS and found that using a thin curf, anti vibration blade from CMT made the saw much more quiet and smooth cutting.


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

As all the others have said ooh what a nice saw, have fun using it and mind the fingers use a big push stick.

PS. I too bought a new saw the other week, have not gotten around to taking any pics so haven't put a post up yet.
It's an Axminster AWBHS450 bandsaw with a cut depth of 280mm.


----------



## MaxK (Oct 1, 2012)

Very nice! A (used) table saw is next in line for me, unless I find a particularly compelling deal on a used bandsaw with a large enough throat. 

I am super jealous!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I really don't have the room either, but as I ruined my GMG bench top saw a replacement was required.

I did not want to spend $500+ for another bench type saw so decided to bite the bullet on a good contractor type saw.

Another supplier had a 10" model for $50-60 more, so I went to the 12" saw.


I could carry the GMC saw around and stack it on top of my planer in the shed when I was finished with it.

This monster will have to reside in the carport, covered by a tarp and chained to the floor.

Of course, I now have to make some new sleds....


----------



## GulfcoastGuy (Feb 27, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Of course, I now have to make some new sleds....


And I guess you'll just hate having to do that. Nice ... congrats.

GCG


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Hi James; great looking machine! How about a mobile base? Moving my Delta contractor saw is a breeze with the wheelie thing.
(Hopefully the blade guard is going back on...  )


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

Obviously the top is thick cast. Obviously to stop the saw tipping onto the motor. I'm amazed it hasn't got a outrigger under that mother of a motor. Nice buy. Now I need to go and do some heavy sawing on my little GMC


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi James,

I had no problem with the GMC saw apart from the small table size. This was my second one after I burnt out the motor on the first one.

I could not see the point in paying $500 for a Ryobi which is not much bigger.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

DaninVan said:


> Hi James; great looking machine! How about a mobile base? Moving my Delta contractor saw is a breeze with the wheelie thing.
> (Hopefully the blade guard is going back on...  )


Yes Dan... I was discussing this with Harry on Skype. If I use more sleds, the blade guard will have to come off, but I will replace it for normal ripping.

It is a bad design, hard to align with the blade when the blade is fitted. Probably not intended to be removed once fitted.

I was looking at a mobile base and bought the required wheels to make a base. It may stay where it is for the time being as I don't have to move it to use it in the carport.

The saw weighs about 260lbs.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

jw2170 said:


> Cleaning with denatured alcohol (metho) and have some paste wax to add.


Strange question James but colour is your Meths?

Nice table saw though. Have you bought any additional blades?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

cagenuts said:


> Strange question James but colour is your Meths?
> 
> Nice table saw though. Have you bought any additional blades?


Not a strange question at all.

The two bottles I have at the moment are clear (yes, like water or gin........).

Kero is purple and I remember that years ago Metho' used to be green or yellow?

There is an additive in the metho to make it foul tasting.

I have not bought any new blades. The saw came with a 60 tooth blade that I shall use for a while. The GMC had a 24 tooth blade and I had a 60 tooth in the mitre saw.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Man that things a beast indeed! Very nice, congrats.

Two weeks ago I bought a RIDGID cast iron top tablesaw and love it so far, built my own extension from the top of our former coffee table, haha. I need to search this site on how to wax the cast iron. I've kept it nice and lubricated, wiped down, etc, but heard about the waxing, just have to learn that I guess.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

Nice saw.but I don't see any wheels, It's time to build a bigger shed, car port is to small now..

==



jw2170 said:


> Finally got it all together and I am in the process of cleaning and waxing the table.
> 
> Cleaning with denatured alcohol (metho) and have some paste wax to add.
> 
> Much quieter than the old saw.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

> It's time to build a bigger shed, car port is to small now


I agree, Bob. It was raining today and the rain blew in onto the base of my chest of drawers. 

Now, where are those lottery tickets????


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BRAVOGOLFTANGO said:


> Man that things a beast indeed! Very nice, congrats.
> 
> Two weeks ago I bought a RIDGID cast iron top tablesaw and love it so far, built my own extension from the top of our former coffee table, haha. I need to search this site on how to wax the cast iron. I've kept it nice and lubricated, wiped down, etc, but heard about the waxing, just have to learn that I guess.



A new project is to modify the workbench or the old GMC saw stand to make an outfeed table. 

This is as much about safety as anything else. I don't want to get into a habit of leaning over the table.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> I agree, Bob. It was raining today and the rain blew in onto the base of my chest of drawers.
> 
> Now, where are those lottery tickets????


I hear you on the lottery JW. Honestly I wouldn't go buy the moon of woodworking stuff if I did win, fact is I find it challenging to build project-X with limited tools and make it look good as having all the uber-blah-blah-blah-tools that do it better/easier. That said I'd like to get a little 17" flat screen color TV to replace my 4" b&w camping TV for my man-cave WAR-ROOM desk where I do all my best thinking, classic rock jamming on the radio, my wall hanging old-school weather station barometer anxiously awaiting a good blue-northern to blow in and some TEXANS on a little TV kicking butt, of course my beer fridge is plenty stocked....with Vitamin Water, but it's ice cold haha!


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

BRAVOGOLFTANGO said:


> I need to search this site on how to wax the cast iron. I've kept it nice and lubricated, wiped down, etc, but heard about the waxing, just have to learn that I guess.


Clean the top with alcohol.
Furniture paste wax slopped on.
Heat gun to melt it in.
Buff it up.
Works for me.


----------



## 01stairguy (Apr 18, 2010)

Congrats, nice saw, now put it to work.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice Saw. Congratulations.

Price seems reasonable for a wide 12" table saw. 
Just curious. Is there any dust extraction port built-in?

Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

reuelt said:


> Nice Saw. Congratulations.
> 
> Price seems reasonable for a wide 12" table saw.
> Just curious. Is there any dust extraction port built-in?
> ...


Hi Reuel,

Funny you should say that.

The saw cam with a bottom plate with 4"? port. It has to be attached to 4 nuts welded to the bottom of the frame.

1. the four holes do not line up with the nuts.
2. the bottom plate is nowhere to be seen in the instructions/parts lists.

As I do not have a dust collection unit, I will be placing a 'drawer' under the saw on the bottom rail of the frame and letting the dust fall into the drawer.

I work outside in a carport, so I do not see dust as a problem.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Reuel,
> As I do not have a dust collection unit, I will be placing a 'drawer' under the saw on the bottom rail of the frame and letting the dust fall into the drawer.
> 
> I work outside in a carport, so I do not see dust as a problem.


As I get older... Because of medical problems, Doctors told me years ago that I needed to avoid chemicals and dust.

Yet, then I worked as a carpenter, where I was exposed to both. They didn't bother me when I was younger. Now I can feel that I am more sensitive to both.

If you are going to build a drawer, may I suggest looking at the one I built for my shop saw (my uploads). I made the bottom slanted to direct the shavings to where I put in a piece of PVC pipe (with holes) that I hook a vacuum hose to... that cleans it out the drawer. It also under-pressures the saw. All it needs is a shop vac hooked to it.

Also makes cleanup a lot faster/easier. We want to spend more time working and relaxing, right?


----------



## japa62 (May 9, 2012)

AxlMyk said:


> Heat gun to melt it in.


Oops, didn't think of that. Good idea.


----------



## reuelt (Dec 29, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Reuel,
> 
> Funny you should say that.
> 
> ...



I know some saws (especially those built for EU market) have built-in shrouds below the throat plate that surrounds the lower half of the blade with the inbuilt dust port located on the bottom, in the optimal location to maximize saw dust collection.
My very cheap 10" table saw has it and that's why I am curious to know.

Many including me are interested in upgrading to 12" table saws with deeper max. depth of cut.

Thanks again for info.

Reuel


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Congratulations James, That's a big boy! Aren't you suppose to hand out cigars?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Marco said:


> Congratulations James, That's a big boy! Aren't you suppose to hand out cigars?


Sorry Jim, but smoking is worse for your health than breathing in wood dust....(not by much though)....

Got bitten by the "I now have a cast iron table" bug and went out an bought a magjig featherboard.


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

Great machine. Looks like you’ll be having tons of fun with it!


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

James, Why go with a belt drive?

What are the advantages and disadvantages of a belt over direct drive?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

williamm said:


> James, Why go with a belt drive?
> 
> What are the advantages and disadvantages of a belt over direct drive?



Not sure if I understand your question, Bill?

As far as I am aware, all contractor type saws are belt driven?

The GMC was a direct drive saw, but that was bottom of the market.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Belt drives are induction motors, so quiet, more efficient when on for a lengthy time, won't overheat if on for awhile, attached normally offset to the saw arbor, less powerful on specs.

Direct drive motors are the universe type a found in portable power tools, so loud, very loud, frikkin loud, attached directly to the saw so if the motor dies so does the saw.

I may be wrong though..............


----------



## temper (Sep 28, 2008)

$920 delivered - hmmm... 5.5 times the price of my Aldi (Taurus) TS - is it worth it? I would sure like one though...:yes4:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

temper said:


> $920 delivered - hmmm... 5.5 times the price of my Aldi (Taurus) TS - is it worth it? I would sure like one though...:yes4:


Only time will tell, Gary. :laugh:


----------



## temper (Sep 28, 2008)

cagenuts said:


> Belt drives are induction motors, so quiet, more efficient when on for a lengthy time, won't overheat if on for awhile, attached normally offset to the saw arbor, less powerful on specs.
> 
> Direct drive motors are the universe type a found in portable power tools, so loud, very loud, frikkin loud, attached directly to the saw so if the motor dies so does the saw.
> 
> I may be wrong though..............


You wouldn't call my TS a typical TS, but I had it apart this arvo and took notice that it IS a belt drive, and IS a universal. In fact the motor looks suspiciously like a circular saw motor with a different mount. hmmm....

I took it apart because the table has started to vibrate so much it's knocking the fence loose - thinking there may be something loose on the motor mount or something. I was also hoping to do some "tuning" - alas nothing was loose and nothing looked "tunable" - oh well... you get what you pay for - it is 5 years old after all...


----------



## temper (Sep 28, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> Only time will tell, Gary. :laugh:


ha ha I was hoping you would say it's the bees knees ya gotta get one ;-)


----------

